# Gorgeous Day Out....Some Pics



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

Gorgeous out, decided to clean up the cars, and do a little point and shoot. No photo skillz here unfortunately. I have the A6, the A4 belongs to my cousin. Comments, negative or positive appreciated. 

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

nice stance. i suggest smoked out lenses on the fender lights, and to murder out the front and back emblems, also all the chrome trim. thats what i did to my c5


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Great looking A6!*

I think all I would change is the headlights. A clear corner mod would be sweet.
What suspension are you using? How much of a drop over stock is that?
Looks great!


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for your comments. I am on Vogtland Coilovers, I;m only halfway down on the shock-body, prob have another 3in of threads to go:thumbup:


----------

